# How to clean drive gear,ratchet, etc...



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

what do you guys use to clean the brass drive gear, anti-rev ratchet, and other metal parts inside the Citica E/Curado E? I tried some Simple Green and it worked ok but didn't get it too sparkly.

Took apart the Citica E today and it looked like hell in there. The 2 drag washers were stuck to the drive gear, so much so that i had to pry them off and will have to order new ones. I take good care of my reels and my Curado E looks nothing like this, not sure what happened to the Citica E.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like it took a dunkin. I buy naptha by the gallon and use it to clean the grease off then wash in simple green, use naptha as a lubricating solution and wet or dry sandpaper and polish the gear and flat washer . I have a piece of marble that I use for a flat surface and start with 600 grit and finish up with 2000 grit. the inside of the main gear can be gleaned with a brass grill cleaning brush, then polished with a dremel tool.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

No dunking. At least not to my knowledge and i'm the only one that uses it. I think i might be how i hold it, water might have crept into that side casing somehow.
Thanks for the info. Will try the naptha.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Rippin, search this forum for 'super tune'. It will give you the details about how to clean those parts and polish them like a mirror. Then you need to use some polish to keep the finish.
Check it out.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Reels carried in a boat console side rod holder will frequently get enough spray to let the salt water enter the reel. Cover them with the neoprene reel covers for protection.

Charles


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I use Simple Green to get the parts clean using a Nylon Brush. Then I'll soak them in CLR for a bit and then hand polish with a Stainless Steel Brush. After that I'll hit it with the 600 Grit Sandpaper and then finish off with Semichrome or Mothers Mag Polish to put that Cu De Gra!
Those Dartanium Drag washers can be a PITA to get out when they corrode to the Gears like that. I've gotten a few of them out afterwards but I had to soak them over night and was very gentle with them. That Simple green is a good all purpose cleaner, but that CLR does a really good job of loosening up that corrosion so when ya hit it with that Steel brush it takes it right off. You'll notice when you drop those brass peices in the CLR it starts fizzing..


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Dipsay, how do you clean in between the teeth? is that where the steel brush comes in play? I have a curado E7 and after one season it is grinding, not the bearings as they are the first thing I replaced. Think it is the drive gear and pinion gear. Never had a problem with the gears that quick on my older curados. Thanks for the input.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush should do the job. Just don't use your wife's toothbrush!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

kapman said:


> Dipsay, how do you clean in between the teeth? is that where the steel brush comes in play? I have a curado E7 and after one season it is grinding, not the bearings as they are the first thing I replaced. Think it is the drive gear and pinion gear. Never had a problem with the gears that quick on my older curados. Thanks for the input.


Yep. there's a three pack of brushes you can get at Lowe's They have a Nylon, brass, and Stainless, all with angle bristles on them.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

When I need to clean something like that, I use a sonicator.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We just use a normal toothbrush with simple green to scrub the teeth. If they are in that bad of shape we typically just replace the gear set. At that point it becomes to labor intensive to srub the gear clean when a new set is only a few steps away.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

As a freshwater guy, it is shocking for me to see the inside of that reel.
Is there a spray product that could be used to mist/coat the entire inside of the gearcase after a rebuild ?
Something synthetic perhaps, that wouldn't contaminate the drag grease....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We coat the backside of the gear with a little bit of our drag grease. It helps keep the gear from seeing the surface corrosion.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I got Rippin Drag's reel in yesterday so I thought I'd go ahead and post up to show ya how to get her polished up.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

After I clean them in the Simple Green I soak them in CLR and then polish with a wire brush. Then goto the 400grit sandpaper, then 600 grit. Afterwards a finish polish of Mothers Mag polish.


----------



## dedexter (Sep 20, 2005)

dipsay cool post man you have all kinds of small tools to break it that far down


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks good man. She's gonna look brand new again!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

dedexter said:


> dipsay cool post man you have all kinds of small tools to break it that far down


As "Tim Taylor" said..I got tools to fix tools..LOL

I got her fixed up today and went out back with my field tester( Border Collie named Saide) and tossed the topwater( no hooks) She chases the topwater after I cast. Most casts were in the 48 to 50yd range with a light action rod 6'6" 1/2 oz topwater w. no hooks. Max distance was 54yds with Power Pro line and existing bearings...Dip

PS. Dog was tired...LMAO!


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice looking work Dipsay !
Thanks for taking the time to post that.


----------

